# usbconfig



## Deleted member 60479 (Jan 10, 2020)

Seriously I accidentally deleted usbconfig. How do I get it back?


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Jan 10, 2020)

Boopity-boop needs your help


----------



## Datapanic (Jan 10, 2020)

It's on the distribution DVD - /usr/sbin


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Jan 11, 2020)

Boopity-thanks


----------

